# formatage MSDOS-FAT impossible ?



## H-L (30 Juillet 2011)

hello, j'ai un PPC G5 
je veux formater mon disque dur externe. 
je l'ai deja fait, le soucis c'est que je me rappel plus de quelle maniere, c'etait sur le mac. 

mon probleme:
quelqu'un a suprimer et reformater le disque pour W.7
l'ayant recuperer je veux le reformater en MSDOS-fat
mais arrivé dans les proposition je ne l'ai pas. 
j'ai ceci: (image 1.png)



Merci !


----------



## Onmac (30 Juillet 2011)

Salut ! 
Si tu veux un HDD en exclusivité pour Mac, utilise Mac OS Journalisé. 
Si tu veux un HDD pour Windaube-Mac, prends MS-DOS.

Pour UNIX, c'est pour Mac-Linux (qui sont basé sur un système UNIX, je c'est plus si aujourd'hui c'est pareil, je crois que maintenant, c'est un noyau Darwin il me semble )

Choisis DOS, il est compatible Mac-Windaube-Linux


----------



## Subshadow (31 Juillet 2011)

Petite question supplémentaire que je me permet de poster ici pour ne pas ouvrir un autre topic.

J'ai formaté un DD en MS-DOS (FAT32) sur mon Mac. Et impossible de copier des fichiers de plus de 4Go. Donc hyper bloquant.
Il me reste l'option : ExFat > a quoi ça correspond ?

Connaissez vous un moyen quelconque pour qu'un DD fonctionne sous windows et sous mac sans limitation du genre FAT32 ?

Merci.


----------



## Invité (31 Juillet 2011)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT


----------

